# Marshmallow



## Tabitha (Aug 8, 2007)

I am looking for marshmallow, not toasted, just straight & puffy. Can anyone vouch for one? 

Word around the net is that soapsilly's is the best & she was doing a prebuy, but now it is not on her prebuy page or her regular fo page. Anyone know?


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2007)

I heard she had a nice one too.. I have a sample on the way from Flicker's I will let you know when I get a hold of it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2007)

http://soapsillywholesalesupplies.com/c ... category=5


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 8, 2007)

Please do tell about flicker!

Thank you for the addy. The way her site is set up, you can get old versions of her site if you access it through a search engine rather than the address bar. I just go one page that was her Christmas sale.-Thank you!-Tabitha


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2007)

Hey Tab, do you have the status of the Marshmellow from Soap Silly?


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 19, 2007)

She was on vacation for 1 week when I ordered. I got the shipping notice over the weekend but it's fed/ex from Cali to Tx so it'll be a while!


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 22, 2007)

OOB: WOW, this smalls so much like the real thng it even makes  you think the bottle is fluffy!


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2007)

I am so so jealous!! I have got to get some of that! NEXT WEEK HURRY HURRY!


----------

